# Ragdoll needs home- Davis, CA



## faithk (May 31, 2004)

7-year-old male purebred ragdoll needs a 1-cat home. He is a sealpoint; very beautiful, but doesn't get along with other cats or dogs. Children scare him; he needs a quiet home. I don't have time to care for him properly and he's getting lonely. See him at www.faithornstudios.com/cat 
Thanks, Karen from Davis, California


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am going to move this to the Cats in Need section of the forum. Best of luck finding this kitty a home.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

He's a gorgous cat; you should link a photo with your post. More people will see that here than the link. I realize you may have bandwith issues, so that's why we have the Cat Photos section of this site.  

g'luck


----------

